# Why won't Jefferson start?



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Seems like most Celtics fans are expecting LaFrentz to start at PF, but I think that's a mistake. Maybe I'm biased since I'm anti-lafrentz (i think he's a huge waste of talent), but Jefferson should get the start. From reports of the summer league (i know they don't mean a whole lot), what coaches are saying about his workout, I think he'd be better at the starting spot. LaFrentz doesn't belong playing PF anyways, he'd be better off as the backup center (where he'd actually be decent, in spurts).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

You shouldn't put too much pressure on a rookie straight out of high school, it just sets them up to fail. Al Jefferson should, and probably will, get 15 to 20 minutes per game to start off, and if he plays so well that he earns a starting job, then start him.

Raef LaFrentz may not be great, but you can't say Jefferson is better until you see how Jefferson looks in an actual NBA game.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Al Jefferson just graduated high school and therefore, is not ready to start. Amare Stodamire didn't even start until the 11th game of his rookie year, and he started that game because Tom Gugliotta, the Suns' starting PF at the time, was held out of the game from a coach's decision and then went on the IR.

If Jefferson is physically and mentally ready as well as skillful enough to play the game on the professional level, he will get minutes. Until then, you start the guy who has established himself as a 15 and 8 guy with good shotblocking.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Great idea, agoo, who do you have in mind and who are we trading to get him? Because right now the options are Lafrentz & Big AJ.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Al Jefferson just graduated high school and therefore, is not ready to start. Amare Stodamire didn't even start until the 11th game of his rookie year, and he started that game because Tom Gugliotta, the Suns' starting PF at the time, was held out of the game from a coach's decision and then went on the IR.
> 
> If Jefferson is physically and mentally ready as well as skillful enough to play the game on the professional level, he will get minutes. Until then, you start the guy who has established himself as a 15 and 8 guy with good shotblocking.


You hit the nail right on the head, brother!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Ohh no doubt, I understand completely about him not starting _right_ away, it's always like that. But I don't see why he can't be starting within a month of the season.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Al Jefferson just graduated high school and therefore, is not ready to start. Amare Stodamire didn't even start until the 11th game of his rookie year, and he started that game because Tom Gugliotta, the Suns' starting PF at the time, was held out of the game from a coach's decision and then went on the IR.
> 
> If Jefferson is physically and mentally ready as well as skillful enough to play the game on the professional level, he will get minutes. Until then, you start the guy who has established himself as a 15 and 8 guy with good shotblocking.



You do realize that Amare, throughout the course of the regular season, eventually won rookie of the year honors that year? If you have a guy who has that kind of potential, like Jefferson, why would you wait on the guy? If he's good enough to win the ROY, then start the son.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> 
> You do realize that Amare, throughout the course of the regular season, eventually won rookie of the year honors that year? If you have a guy who has that kind of potential, like Jefferson, why would you wait on the guy? If he's good enough to win the ROY, then start the son.


It's one thing to give a guy some experience. It's another to break his confidence.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm as high on Al Jefferson as anyone but he is a HIGH SCHOOL ROOKIE. He's going from playing HIGH SCHOOL to the NBA, that is a huge huge leap. Yes, Amare did it and LeBron did it but LeBron is a one of a kind and Amare had perfect circumstances. Al will get minutes, there is no reason to rush him. Raef Lafrentz is a very decent PF in the Eastern Conference.
Too many people have been spoiled by LeBron and Amare the past couple years. Do you all remember how long it took Jermaine O'Neill to do something. Eddy Curry, Kwame Brown, Tyson Chandler, we are still waiting on them and they were rushed in too fast....I don't want to do that to big Al, he deserves better...break him in slow and steady


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i think al will be a mid-season starter unless lafrentz is having and all star year... but yes 15-20 mins a game is good for him at this point


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I highly doubt that he'll get more then 5 MPG this year. He's still very raw. For example, one thing he still doesn't know but must learn is how to score in the flow of the offense.

He's got great instincts but he still has a ton of things to learn before he's ready.

The C's will most likely bring him along the same way they did Perkins.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> I highly doubt that he'll get more then 5 MPG this year. He's still very raw. For example, one thing he still doesn't know but must learn is how to score in the flow of the offense.
> 
> He's got great instincts but he still has a ton of things to learn before he's ready.
> ...


I won't even be surprised if he starts the season on IL because right now he's below Blount, Lafrentz, Gugliotta, McCarty, and Perkins on the big man rotation depth chart.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

I hope Doc doesn't play Walta at the PF. He's a SF and nothing more.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> I hope Doc doesn't play Walta at the PF. He's a SF and nothing more.


I agree he is a SF but Doc doesn't see it that way, when naming the 4 guys ahead of Perkins that Perk had to knock out to get in the rotation he said the guys ahead of him were Blount, Raef, Googs, and Waltah :sigh: so I assume that means he sees Walter as a PF even though none of us do:sour:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jefferson showed some signs last night*

Pretty good job by Big Al last night, though. If he learns some fundamentals of rebounding, could be a monster.

Raef should start, but Jefferson could get 15mpg.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Jefferson showed some signs last night*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Pretty good job by Big Al last night, though. If he learns some fundamentals of rebounding, could be a monster.
> 
> Raef should start, but Jefferson could get 15mpg.


Perkins>>>Jefferson...for now


----------



## celticsfan (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Jefferson showed some signs last night*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Pretty good job by Big Al last night, though. If he learns some fundamentals of rebounding, could be a monster.
> 
> Raef should start, but Jefferson could get 15mpg.


I agree with you, as AJ looked very good for a HS rookie. I was impressed with his footwork. He needs about 15 minutes in the early season, and more if his learning curve is high.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jefferson showed some signs last night*



> Originally posted by <b>celticsfan</b>!
> 
> I agree with you, as AJ looked very good for a HS rookie. I was impressed with his footwork. He needs about 15 minutes in the early season, and more if his learning curve is high.


Jefferson shouldn't get more than 10 minutes in the early season. By the end of the season, he should be getting around 18 minutes per game.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I would keep him to about 10-20 minutes range for the first 2 months of the year, and then increase if Raef is injured or bad


----------

